# what xm radios do you own ?



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i have

roady2 this one is turned off **
skifi2/homekit this radio is turned on i love xm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The list grows

*XM*
Active - Delphi SkyFi 2, Delphi Roady XT, Sony STR-DG1000 Home Theater Receiver
Retired - Delphi SkyFi, Delphi Roady 2

*SIRIUS*
Active - Sportster 4, Starmate 4
Retired - Audiovox PNP2, Sportster Replay, Starmate Replay


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

2 MyFi's
1 Roady XT
2 Skyfi's


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Skyfi 2 with boombox (for use on second floor) and car kit, and a mini tuner connected to my Onkyo receiver downstairs.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Three SkyFi2 (3 vehicle mounts, 2 home mounts and a boombox) and what ever it is behind the dash on the Toyota.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

My wife car has a Skifi 2 and I have a Garmin 2730 in my truck with XM Nav traffic and weather.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Roady XT - active
Roady 2 - inactive


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

2 Roady XT
1 Audiovox POS 
1 Pioneer GEX-P910XM


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

*XM*
SkiFi 2 and Roady 2

*Sirius*
Sportster Replay, Sportster 4, SIR-ALP1 & SIR-PNR1


----------



## Robert Wood (Oct 29, 2004)

3 Delphi MyFi's - 1 inactive and held in reserve. They aren't making them anymore, and I rely on the strong FM transmitter.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

1 MyFi and OEM in truck


----------



## tsmithfd (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a SkyFi2 unit in my company car, and a GM factory OEM unit in my personal car. I love XM, honestly don't know what I would do without it. I spend many hours on the road. I can not tell you the last time I listened to regular FM radio. XM ROCKS I have had it since 2003....


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Roady XT for car and boombox.


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

Delphi SkyFi2
Samsung Helix


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

XM 
Active
2 Factory Installed GM
Inactive
1 MyFi
1 Roady XT

Sirius
Inactive
Sportster


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My honda accord has a built in XM radio. I have a XT Roady and a Timex XM Clock Radio (which I love).


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

I've got a SkyFi2 that I can use with the dock in my truck, the dock on my bike, or the home dock. I can only be one place at a time after all.


----------



## genemcd (Dec 8, 2003)

Inactive:
Skyfi 1 (it worked ok for it's time)
Roady 2 (simple but dependable)

Active:
Pioneer AirWare (Love it! Its a generation or two old now but its feature rich for its time and its dependable)
Skyfi 3 (Hate it! It keeps crashing! May shop ebay for another Airware soon)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Roady Xt why because I'm cheap.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm far from cheap, but the Roady XT is a great little receiver, and it would take a lot for me to give it up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I am cheap.  My Honda's XM receiver has just finished it's free trial and will likely remain inactive until they change the price structure.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Two Roady XT's and a Yamaha RX-V657 XM ready HT receiver with XM rcvr.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

1. Aug. 2004 - SkyFi with boombox and car kit (wired FM modulator).

2. Dec. 2005 - Roady XT with car and home kits.

3. Feb. 2007 - Samsung Helix with home kit.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

The Skyfi 2.I also own the car kit and have the boombox and the home unit.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Roady XT


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

Roady XT


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

2 Roady2's (1 in each car)
1 Home kit


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Active: Pioneer Inno
SkyCaddie


----------



## orinth (Aug 5, 2007)

XM Commander


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

Roady2 and 2008 Saturn Vue that came with XM.


----------

